# 1953 Plymouth Cranbrook Convertible



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Anybody know of any model company making an early 50's Plymouth Cranbrook Convertible?

I'm looking to build one. Any scale will do, but 1/25th preferred. It's the car Steve McQueen drove in "The Blob"

Only clear picture I found with google search:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5996748296/


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Perhaps there is no production model available, past or present. Oh, well.


----------



## tolenmar (Dec 5, 2011)

That happens sometimes. I'm still looking for a model of the car from the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

As a Mopar guy, I've never seen one in any form.

Mo


----------



## CODY614 (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe?

http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html

http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/Plymouth/index.html

http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/Plymouth/mediafiles/l13.jpg


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

tolenmar said:


> That happens sometimes. I'm still looking for a model of the car from the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


Surprised one isn't made. Hmmm??
:drunk:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CODY614 said:


> Maybe?
> 
> http://resinrealm.net/Star/RRGalleries/RR_All.html
> 
> ...


These are dang close. take out the center pillar from front windshield.........very cool! Thanks for the link!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, all!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

tolenmar said:


> I'm still looking for a model of the car from the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.


In 2004 a company called Wave in Japan produced kits of Nemo's car and the Nautilus. I'm sure they're no longer being produced, but you might be able to find one on evilBay.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

This car? 

http://www.motortopia.com/car-pictu...e_at_the_supermarketjpg_Thumbnail1.jpg-308309

I posted this image on my page on Motortopia.com, in a tribute album to "The Blob" Funny thing is, I'm sitting at the Chevy dealership in Phoenixville, PA getting the sunroof in my Cobalt SS repaired at the moment... Why is this funny? "The Blob" was filmed right here in Phoenixville! Some of the buildings from the film are still here and still recognizible, like the Colonial Theater, for instance. I shot this photo of my old '66 Corvair Monza there a few years ago:

http://www.motortopia.com/cars/1966...cungie_PA_8-3-08_300jpg_Thumbnail1.jpg-299204

(Sorry I couldn't post the actual photos, but being that I'm out at a public computer I don't have access to the photo files on my home machine!)

Anyhow, the house with the doctor's office still looks practically the same from the outside, but the supermarket was torn down about a decade ago and the Downingtown Diner, from nearby Downingtown, PA also disappeared about the same time. I heard that it was sold to a diner collector! Seriously, where do you put a collection of old diners?!?!?!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CorvairJim said:


> This car?
> 
> http://www.motortopia.com/car-pictu...e_at_the_supermarketjpg_Thumbnail1.jpg-308309
> 
> ...


Cool insider history! I love it!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I almost forgot to mention: The Plymouth from "The Blob" still exists and it's still local! It turns up from time to time at local car shows. Here are a couple of pics I've taken of it over the past few years:

Macungie, PA, August 2011:

http://www.motortopia.com/car-pictu...e-one-29169/DSCN5967JPG_Thumbnail1.jpg-632343

Kimberton, PA, May 2008:

http://www.motortopia.com/car-pictu...52508-14430/DSCN0905JPG_Thumbnail1.jpg-276614

Kimberton, PA, May 2011:

http://www.motortopia.com/car-pictu...92011-28709/DSCN5453JPG_Thumbnail1.jpg-620998

This year's edition of the Macungie show comes up in a couple of weeks. I'll try to remember to take some detail shots of it for you if it's there this year.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CorvairJim said:


> I almost forgot to mention: The Plymouth from "The Blob" still exists and it's still local! It turns up from time to time at local car shows. Here are a couple of pics I've taken of it over the past few years:
> 
> Macungie, PA, August 2011:
> 
> ...


Jeez! I saw pics on Google, but I had no idea it's the ACTUAL unit! In the movie, it had red upholstery with a white seam bead. (just watched the movie recently). But what a beautiful clean restoration!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

I just spent a few minutes flipping back and forth between the still frame from the film and the shots I took at the various car shows, and to tell you the truth, I'm not completely convinced the car's owner is being 100% truthful about the car's provenance. There are too many differences. Not only the interior color, but the car I shot has an additional badge on the fender and a chrome strip running down the length of the door. Of course it'sentirely possible that the car had been slightly customized (dechromed) for the movie and later restored to stock. The guys that McQueen's character ran with in the film all had hot rods, so it figures that his car might have been customized to some extent as well.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

CorvairJim said:


> I just spent a few minutes flipping back and forth between the still frame from the film and the shots I took at the various car shows, and to tell you the truth, I'm not completely convinced the car's owner is being 100% truthful about the car's provenance. There are too many differences. Not only the interior color, but the car I shot has an additional badge on the fender and a chrome strip running down the length of the door. Of course it'sentirely possible that the car had been slightly customized (dechromed) for the movie and later restored to stock. The guys that McQueen's character ran with in the film all had hot rods, so it figures that his car might have been customized to some extent as well.


Nevertheless. a rare bear........


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Dude that 54 looks real close. Id say get it and make it how you need it to look. I had a 53 vert with a caarson top at 1 time. Heres pics.


















Someday Ima get that 54 and make it look tike my old 53.....Good luck geetting it.


----------



## slammdsonoma (Sep 18, 2012)

Damn h.a.k., nice vert!!


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

slammdsonoma said:


> Damn h.a.k., nice vert!!


Thanks man.


----------

